# Six Mile Corner Report 2-21-03



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Updated Feb. 21, 2003 
Thanks to all those that signed the petitions that are going around and those that attended the meeting with the Corps of Engineers in Garrison on Tuesday.

Our fight is not over we must be relentless in the fight to save our fishery on Sakakawea. Please I urge you to support Gov. Hoevens demands on the Corp. to reduce the navigation season 5 weeks and to not start it untill August. These actions will help the smelt spawn in May and possibly save any smelt die-offs during the hot summer months of by retaining enough water in the lake.

You can support these issues by voicing your concerns by phone or e-mail to:

Byron Dorgan. His e-mail address is [email protected] or call 202-224-2531.

Kent Conrads e-mail is [email protected] or call his office at 202-224-2043.

Lake Sakakawea

Same as last week. I had a big pike come in on Sunday. Check it out on catch of the week page.

It was caught in Wolf Creek in 15 feet of water, there were others caught also.

There are some pike showing up in the bays, especially on nicer days with the sun shining. Fish Centennial Bay, Stienke Bay, Garrison Bay or Douglas Bay in 8 to 15 feet of water.

Use pike rigs tipped with a smelt or herring. If you are looking for jumbo smelt I have some (8-10 inch) for you that want big bait.

Lake Audubon

Fishing is slow. 1 here 2 there, nothing consistent on the walleye.

You could probably catch numerous perch off the Totten Trail boat ramp if you move around quite a bit. They are not big though, 6 inch common, some 10 inchers being caught.

Crooked Lake

Lots of small perch action for kids if you want to get them catching some fish.

Makoti/Hiddenwood & Bostow's

If you are looking for lots of pike action, check out one of these ponds. You should catch lots of pickler pike and maybe bigger.

Have Fun in The Derby 
Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

